# Scanpst.exe - can't locate



## Arby1028 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello!!

I just transferred files from my old computer to a new laptop. Outlook 2003 says I need to run scanpst.exe however I cannot locate this file anywhere and have searched extensively. I have hidden folders turned on, etc. Running Windows 7.

I've searched for hours and cannot find a solution. I need to download scanpst.exe for Outlook 2003. Please help!!! TIA.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Should be here:

_C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSMAPI\1033\_ scan.pst


----------



## Arby1028 (Jan 23, 2008)

pip22 said:


> Should be here:
> 
> _C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSMAPI\1033\_ scan.pst


Got it...thank you! I ran it and it fixed the e-mails/Outlook. Now - how do I get back to my "regular" inbox? I have "Lost & Found" and "Recovered Folder 8082" instead of an "Inbox". All other folders I have seem to be OK.


----------



## Albertbrrown (Aug 13, 2012)

You can easily locate scanpst.exe in Outlook 2003 by the following location -

32-bit Windows; C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSMAPI\<locale ID>\
64-bit Windows; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\System\MSMAPI\<locale ID>\


----------



## Arby1028 (Jan 23, 2008)

^^ Thank you...I actually found it a couple days ago. Any ideas on how to get inbox from "Recovered Folder 8082" back to "Inbox"???


----------

